

Jamie Dimon's 74% Raise Proves U.S. Regulatory Strategy is a Joke - flurpitude
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/jamie-dimons-raise-proves-u-s-regulatory-strategy-is-a-joke-20140130

======
nhebb
_" If you make a big show of punishing someone, and when you're done they
still don't think they have a behavior problem, you probably picked the wrong
punishment. Every parent on earth knows this implicitly – but does the Obama
White House finally get it, too, now, after Jamie Dimon's raise?"_

Dear Matt Taibbi,

There is a website called opensecrets.org. You should read it sometime:
[http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2009/07/jpmorgan-ceo-
jamie-d...](http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2009/07/jpmorgan-ceo-jamie-dimon-
donat.html)

~~~
socialist_coder
Funny. There was a short clip on the Daily Show earlier this week about the
new US Ambassador to Norway. In his confirmation hearing he was asked if he
had ever been to Norway. His answer? "No". Turns out he was a big time Obama
supporter/fundraiser/donor as well. Pay 2 Win!

------
fossuser
"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
tzs
"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

~~~
tptacek
What interested you in this article?

~~~
tzs
I didn't mean to imply that I was personally interested in it--just that there
are more guidelines sections that apply.

There have been quite a few discussions here recently about banks, regulation,
income inequality, and that sort of thing, and these have drawn enough up
votes and enough comments to indicate that they are of interest to many people
here. It seems plausible to me that most of the people who found those things
interesting enough to be HN-worthy would also find this HN-worthy.

